# 10/7 Whacked and Stacked



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry, I typed in the wrong date. We got these on 10/6. 9 flounder and 14 slipper lobsters.


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Mmmm looks like good eating to me... congrats on the good day.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Someone was hugging the bottom. 
Good job Bryan!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice job as always.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

I've been seeing more founder lately. I expect they will begin their run in-shore soon.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Whack Um!!!!....Was Tim with you??


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Dynamic said:


> Hey Whack Um!!!!....Was Tim with you??


Yes, Frodo was with us.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Are you diving deep stuff (>130') to get all of these lobster with your rebreather?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

MillerTime said:


> Are you diving deep stuff (>130') to get all of these lobster with your rebreather?


I'll show you my lobster spots, if you'll show me yours.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I'll show you my lobster spots, if you'll show me yours.


Sounds good!


----------

